# I think I'm in love...



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Or maybe it's full blown lust. 

At first I just wandered into Bikes, Frames and Forks to see what was going on. When the various Merckx's popped up, I became more and more intrigued. Today I stopped in here, and now I'm in deep trouble. Merckx's galore. Lust indeed. 

I looked at a few of the old threads and saw big MXL frames I decided to pass on when I didn't know any better. Kind of like the Mercian I sold for $125 which I thought was too small. It wasn't. 

So now on the list is an MXL (join the crowd apparently), a TIG welded Strong, and a very old school lugged Mercian. 

Someone kill me. That is all.


----------

